# Who else just got 60 free leaf tickets?



## LillyofVadness (Dec 11, 2017)

So there's this little mini 10-day event about befriending people.
10 leaf tickets for making 1 friend, another 20 leaf tickets for hitting 10 friends and a final 30 for twenty friends.
But since posting my friend code on this site I've got a ton of friends, more so than 20. And friends that you already have count. So I just logged in to the gift of 60 leaf tickets for doing literally nothing. Thank you, game!


----------



## mintmaple (Dec 11, 2017)

I have 100 friends, so I got the 60 free leaf tickets too! I am hoping to complete some of the other christmas furniture to get extra leaf tickets as well!


----------



## arbra (Dec 11, 2017)

I thought it was strange that the Friends they retro-active the friend count (so if you have been playing for awhile, you auto completed the event), yet when they introduced the 4 new characters, they did not auto complete the "invite someone to your camp" events.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 11, 2017)

I was very happy when I saw that friends you already have count!


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 11, 2017)

I think they kinda had to do it as such to ensure it was fair to people.
There are many players who already have a lot of friends. Having to add new friends do would have been difficult and annoying for some people, especially those who already have maximum friends. They would have to go delete 20 people before even starting the event which would be highly unfair and tedious.

The Host the Most event was different, because it was 100% certain that everyone would have at least four villagers uninvited to the camp, as they added four more to go along with the event, so they could ensure that people would be able to complete the event without previous invites having to count.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2017)

I did!  I was very happy to get them since I'm really low on them lol.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 12, 2017)

meeeeee! such a nice surprise!


----------



## quinnetmoi (Dec 13, 2017)

Same here!
I was a little too excited over all of these free tickets, for no effort at all.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 13, 2017)

it's nice to get 100+ back from this and the retweet thing, after i wasted 250


----------

